# Civil Service Clerical posts - any suggestions please!



## Aloisius (4 Nov 2007)

Hello everyone, 

Ive a quick question about the Civil Service Clerical posts-Ive read ALL the posts here in aam, so im making an effort before I post this!!- regarding the exams. Ive another exam coming up in a few weeks.

I previously took the test for a clerical position and didnt do too great, even though Ive an honours degree plus alot of experience. I scored 281th out of 1250 applicants which isn't enough to get through to the interview round as i was told id need to get within the top 100 for a decent chance.

My question is - can anybody PLEASE take a second to post ANY hints they think might help me do better in the forthcoming exam (for a different region than last time).
I have praticed on the sample material on the website, bought and read suggested material and have requested a response/feedback sheet from my previous attempt to see where I went wrong and where I can improve.

ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks.


----------



## shesells (4 Nov 2007)

*Re: Clerical posts- ANY suggestions please!*

The English section and the job simulation are the most important bits. The job simulation is easy enough, think about what they want. The English section try reading it as someone who doesn't speak English as a first language...the answers are very literal.

The maths you need to pass but I've yet to know anyone finish them properly. I would suggest you do the ones you can easily solve first and if you're stuck for time, mark the remaining questions randomly, you've a better chance than if you leave them blank.

The downside of the civil service is that your experience and qualifications don't come into play until much further down the line, for now you're just a number so work at being as high a number as you can.

Good luck!


----------



## whampiri (4 Nov 2007)

I can speak as a person in the service and was called for 2 interviews based on 2 different exams.
1. as has been suggested, read the english section as if it wasnt your 1st language.take everything literally and state whats in front of you,not what a statement implies.I found that reading the questions first helped me skim read the passages and locate the answers easier.

2. Job simulation. No easy tricks here,just a matter of sitting down and wading through it.

3. If maths isn't your strong point,then i recommend that you mark off the last 7-10 answers.jus take a guess at them.NO NEGATIVE MARKING here!!! after that just work your way through giving each question an allocated amount of time.if you dont have 1 done in that time,guess it and move on. theres not alot of time. I did manage to get the maths done 2nd time round but its still a rush.

other than that, good luck!


----------



## Killter (5 Nov 2007)

I dont think there's job simulation for the clerical posts-there wasnt in the exam I did a while back.

Maybe best thing to do is just try answer as many as possible correctly...I didn't do amazing so maybe others who have been successful might suggest exam strategies.....???

guess in the areas of the test where theres no negative marking if youre stuck for time. I found a stop watch wouldve been helpfeul, as opposed to just a watch.

best of luck


----------



## buzybee (5 Nov 2007)

I have got 4th and 9th on two Clerical Officer tests, and 75th on an Executive Officer tests.

I found with the Clerical Officer tests:  Practise the internet samples at home with a stop watch.  I practised two nights before the test, so they would be fresh in my mind.

I was very careful with the English tests.  I read the passages very carefully, and took everything literally.  i.e. I didn't 'assume' certain conclusions based on the information.  If they didn't say anything about e.g. Waterford train, I ticked the box for 'no information given'. 

With the numerical, you just have to get a sufficient no. correct to get through, so don't try and do the last few qs.  You can get bogged down in the figures if you are not careful.

The Classification and Clerical Checking tests were ones which anyone could do in theory. (You wouldn't even need a Leaving to be able for these).  The challenge is to do these quickly and accurately.  I just practised doing these very quickly and got most of them done.  You need to be careful when filling out the answer sheet, as it is quite possible to fill out the answer to Q4 in the space for Q5 if you lose your place.  I use a ruler when doing this.  

Regarding your honours degree, this is not worth anything at the initial stage i.e. exam stage of the clerical officer recruitment.  Technically anyone with a leaving cert could go in and do the tests.  Of course if you get through the exam, the degree will count towards 'educational qualifications' at the interview stage.  

At the exam stage they just want to isolate the people who are likely to do well on the tests.  They understand that some people could be good at the work but may not have worked hard for the leaving cert, and therefore may not have gone to college.  They also want to get people into the exam who are e.g. 40s and 50s, who may have worked in the private sector and want a change.  I noticed when I was doing the exam, that there were a lot of people in their mid 20s. There was also a fair scattering of people in their 30s 40s 50s doing the exam.  (As I am 35, I was a bit conscious of my age, as I thought most people would be college leavers & 20s)

You could also try applying directly to some city councils.  Not every govt job makes people come to an exam.  Some Clerical officer jobs are based on interview alone, and this may suit you better.


Good luck,

B.


----------



## buzybee (5 Nov 2007)

I have got 4th and 9th on two Clerical Officer tests, and 75th on an Executive Officer tests.

I found with the Clerical Officer tests: Practise the internet samples at home with a stop watch. I practised two nights before the test, so they would be fresh in my mind.

I was very careful with the English tests. I read the passages very carefully, and took everything literally. i.e. I didn't 'assume' certain conclusions based on the information. If they didn't say anything about e.g. Waterford train, I ticked the box for 'no information given'. 

With the numerical, you just have to get a sufficient no. correct to get through, so don't try and do the last few qs. You can get bogged down in the figures if you are not careful.

The Classification and Clerical Checking tests were ones which anyone could do in theory. (You wouldn't even need a Leaving to be able for these). The challenge is to do these quickly and accurately. I just practised doing these very quickly and got most of them done. You need to be careful when filling out the answer sheet, as it is quite possible to fill out the answer to Q4 in the space for Q5 if you lose your place. I use a ruler when doing this. 

Regarding your honours degree, this is not worth anything at the initial stage i.e. exam stage of the clerical officer recruitment. Technically anyone with a leaving cert could go in and do the tests. Of course if you get through the exam, the degree will count towards 'educational qualifications' at the interview stage. 

At the exam stage they just want to isolate the people who are likely to do well on the tests. They understand that some people could be good at the work but may not have worked hard for the leaving cert, and therefore may not have gone to college. They also want to get people into the exam who are e.g. 40s and 50s, who may have worked in the private sector and want a change. I noticed when I was doing the exam, that there were a lot of people in their mid 20s. There was also a fair scattering of people in their 30s 40s 50s doing the exam. (As I am 35, I was a bit conscious of my age, as I thought most people would be college leavers & 20s)

You could also try applying directly to some city councils. Not every govt job makes people come to an exam. Some Clerical officer jobs are based on interview alone, and this may suit you better.


Good luck,

B.


----------



## dereko1969 (5 Nov 2007)

one point on the maths, as others have said you only need to pass this, i have a mental block on indices so i always skipped those questions, skip the maths questions that don't suit you.
and remember given the amount of people applying there can be the difference of only 1 or 2 questions between you getting in the top hundred or not, all the previous advice here is correct - practise a lot and use the stopwatch.
best of luck, by the way did you apply for the open AP competition and the AO/EO competitions?


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Nov 2007)

I can't recall my placings on the panel and exam but my approach on the of the exam was to go carefully and accurately.  I could have gone faster but I thought that would expose me to more errors so I just did what I was sure was correct, skipped the more dodgey ones and aimed to be right in what I did do.  To be honest I did no preparation work   I thought I did brutal in the numerical yet it proved to be my strongest!   The  clerical accuracy was my weakest and as the other poster points out, the lineing up of answers and questions was not easy!


----------



## Aloisius (5 Nov 2007)

by the way did you apply for the open AP competition and the AO/EO competitions?[/quote]

Thanks to all for your help and responses. It's greatly appreciated. Dereko 1969-Can you tell me anything more on the AP AO/EO competitions? Are they still open? I presume not as I havent seen them on advertised. 

Thanks people!


----------



## tomred1 (6 Nov 2007)

Just 1 tip about the Maths part, practice on a calculator doing other sums and try to get a calculator with big buttons. I felt it helped.


----------



## dereko1969 (6 Nov 2007)

well there was an open AP competition in the RDS last week so you missed out on that one, not sure about AO/EO exams at the moment but just keep an eye out on


----------



## badknee (6 Nov 2007)

what are the requirements to take the civil service entrants exams. does a person have to have relevant work experience etc


----------



## buzybee (6 Nov 2007)

For the Clerical Officer, I don't know if you even need a leaving cert.  It should say it in .  You can also get sample exam papers here too.  

They don't check your leaving cert etc to sit the exam.  All you need to sit the exam is your PPS no. and ID.  You can apply online to sit the exam, the next time a competition is advertised. 

Sit the exam first, and worry about relevant experience later.  The top 100 are called back for interview.  

Relevant experience will help your application if you get through the exam, but even if you don't have relevant experience, you can turn whatever experience you have to suit the role   e.g. customer service, being organised are skills that could be got if you worked in a shop.


----------



## badknee (6 Nov 2007)

thanks buzybee, i will look into that. have u any idea of how frequent the exams are


----------



## Killter (7 Nov 2007)

they come up when positions are advertised on publicjobs.ie. Some panels are for two years.


----------



## redbhoy (8 Nov 2007)

Check out here for the sample tests. Click on familiarisation booklet

I did well on the tests last time around and I only used these tests to practice. 
I think it was 3 tests
1st- Verbal comprehension. Read a paragraph and answer questions. They're statements and you answer true false or cant say
2nd- Maths- Bring a calculator. The figures are bigger than the sample tests.
3rd- Classification test- you've to check a few figures and match them to the answer. There is usually very similar figures so watch out.

In the interview, every candidate is asked the same set questions. You have 15 mins or so to blab as much as you can. They ask you to give examples of 
when you showed initative
how you organised the work in a previous job
how you dealt with difficult customers
something you're proud of
when you showed commitment and flexibility
etc etc
The booklet they give you tells you good avice like always putting 'I' in the application form and always relate your own experience. Dont be modest. Blow your own trumpet.

Hope this helps


----------



## noilh (11 Nov 2007)

Aloisius said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Ive an honours degree plus alot of experience. I scored 281th out of 1250 applicants which isn't enough to get through to the interview round as i was told id need to get within the top 100 for a decent chance.



I would strongly advise you to try to get into the Civil Service at a  level higher than Clerical Officer as you could be stuck at CO level for years, which is a pity since you have an Honours Degree.  The Executive Officer exam is not much different from the Clerical Officer exam and indeed the Administrative Assistant exam is similar also.


----------



## Aloisius (23 Nov 2007)

Thank you to all who responded. really cool.
Have exam tommorow and your advice will help.

cheers


----------

